# Show off your giant STP!



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

the title kinda explains it all so send in your pics of your STP


----------



## STPinCYQX (Jun 13, 2007)

OK, I'll play. My 07 STP 2, bone stock for now. Looking at a DJ3 fork for it, otherwise it'll stay that way.


----------



## 181 (Mar 25, 2007)

I thought there already was an STP thread, but here ya go...


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yer i think there is but i cant find it so i made this one....
how do u guys like the 07 model cos im thinkin of gettin one.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

If I were you I would wait till the O8 models come out so you could grap a 07 on special. Ive got a stp but pic's are on other computer.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

how long till they start sellin them in austalia


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

The new models are coming out in August in the US. I'm not sure about Australia. In USA the STP's are all out of stock till the new model. I tried to order one but i couldn't.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

181 said:


> I thought there already was an STP thread, but here ya go...


That's a nice looking ramp there how do you like it?


----------



## 181 (Mar 25, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> yer i think there is but i cant find it so i made this one....
> how do u guys like the 07 model cos im thinkin of gettin one.


Well they are a really nice complete for $850. And the geometry is nice, it's defiantly more DJ and trail oriented than street but would work well in a park type setting.



TXneedmountain said:


> That's a nice looking ramp there how do you like it?


Many I really haven't even gotten to hit yet. I built it like a month ago but here is Dallas its been raining so much that I haven't been able to really move any dirt around. I was thinking of building a wood landing for it just because I'm getting impatient but that seems sort of sketchy. But last weekend I think I found a place I can put it and make a huge 10-15 foot setup with it. I'll defiantly post some pics on the board if it works out.


----------



## KonaStinky05 (Dec 18, 2004)

I'll get pictures of mine when I get some new parts which should be here by friday.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Here is my STP. The one with DeeMax rims isnt mine.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

nice jumps... where are they??


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Well if you take the effort to come to Sydney, I'll show ya.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

hey guys im just wondering what your STP's weighed in at cos im really thinkin about gettin one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

I think there around 31-32 pounds stock. My friend he works at a bike shop he built his stp, and he has like argyle's and stuff and it weights 25 lbs.


----------



## 07giantstp2 (Jun 13, 2007)

*stp2 07*

hers my bike. its a 07 stp2

i hav put some new oversized handlebars and stem on but these pics arent quite up to date.


----------



## thekrow4jc (Apr 2, 2006)

*stp*

Giant STP 06 frame manitou stance blunt 150mm front and rear single track wheel with kenda k-rad kevlar sticky-e tires dmr headstock oversize stem hollzifeller bar hayes hfx9 brakes with cnc machined envy levers, 8"rotors we the people saddles, fsa seat post howitzer cranks with demolition team pedals. sram x7 drive train, odi rogue lock-on grips with dangerboy bar end caps that say "comit or eat ****" my lean mean street machine.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

wow thekrow4j how high are your forks


----------



## thekrow4jc (Apr 2, 2006)

their 150mm manitou stance blunt. basically a freeride fork. eventually i'm gonna lower them to 100mm. but their fun that big too. only prob i find is they catch up on splines in the skate park.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

150mm is huge for a hardtail! I would use 130mm max. Your bike looks awesome though.


----------

